# Who are the folks of Mass Cops?



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Here is a poll to give a general idea of the make up of masscops.com.


----------



## CPDexplorer (Jun 6, 2003)

I didn't see my specific catagory listed above, so I'll just post it. ( I hope that I am a little more than an LE hopeful........ :-k )
I am currently a Police Explorer, and I plan on getting into LE as soon as I can. (in other words, as soon as I graduate from HS, get my 4 yr degree in CJ, and get accepted into a PD.  )


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

CPDexplorer said:


> I didn't see my specific catagory listed above, so I'll just post it. ( I hope that I am a little more than an LE hopeful........ :-k )
> I am currently a Police Explorer, and I plan on getting into LE as soon as I can. (in other words, as soon as I graduate from HS, get my 4 yr degree in CJ, and get accepted into a PD.  )


That would make you a Law Enforcement hopeful (Meaning is that you are taking steps to becoming a Law Enforcement Officer).


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2003)

shawnr76 said:


> Here is a poll to give a general idea of the make up of masscops.com.


Shawn, I'm not sure if you are aware but you can check the profile of any member you wish to know what there status by clicking on the word"PROFILE" under any one of that individuals posts you wish to know about.


----------



## CPDexplorer (Jun 6, 2003)

Okay Shawnr, thanks.....


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Hunter said:


> shawnr76 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a poll to give a general idea of the make up of masscops.com.
> ...


Hunter,

I am aware...Thank you. I just posted this as sort of a thing just to give users and idea of the general make up rather than hitting profile on the couple hundred members of the site. Kind of like a census.


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

Shawnr76,

Your poll, while a good, interesting idea, fails to cover MANY different types of people who use the board.
Former PO's
Military
Dispatchers
Administrators
Other forms of Public Safety (EMS, FD)
Corporate Security
Attorneys
Students
Part Timers/Specials
Constables
Regular, Hard working Americans who simply have an interest in LE, but are happy in there non LE careers.

I could probably go on, but these are the types that I KNOW frequent the BBoard. People who don't fall into the other categories aren't necessarily LE Hopefuls.



Just some food for thought.

-Eric


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2003)

shawnr76 said:


> Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > shawnr76 said:
> ...


OK, I just wasnt sure if you knew.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Where does Campus Police Officer fit into this??


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

RPD931 said:


> Where does Campus Police Officer fit into this??


Yeah, my point exactly, RPD


----------



## -=PNPS=-Rent-A-Cop (Oct 23, 2003)

Where do we Nuclear Security guys fit in also?


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Rent-a-cop we dont exist remember? Now go do the 8.21 :flipoff:


----------



## -=PNPS=-Rent-A-Cop (Oct 23, 2003)

Redline said:


> Rent-a-cop we dont exist remember? Now go do the 8.21 :flipoff:


'Tis troo, we are the bastard children of Homeland security. Everybody likes that we are around, but no one wants to step up to the plate and make the job all it should be.

Oh, and Redline: Echo Alpha Delta. :lol:


----------



## MCOA41 (Sep 5, 2002)

*Dispatchers*

What about the large # of dispatchers/communications people on this forum?


----------



## dimen24 (Sep 25, 2003)

Start it over and put all the stuff in!

Don't forget MP's, Campus, Border Patrol, HUD, etc etc :lol: 

I guess no matter what you put in the poll, someone going to think of something ya missed. Nice Poll though..


----------



## ArsonLT (Jul 5, 2003)

How about Fire Investigators W/Police powers?


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

I just think it's great that I currently have the same percentage as criminals. :twisted:


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

OK, added a few choices for you. I have reached the maximum number of poll options, so I tried to get most in there. I also put in a catch all of "other non-specified". I removed criminals, since it was wasting space. (sorry Pearl...your back on top now. LOL)

Hope that helps.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

BartPD,

Thank you for adjusting the poll. I apologize to all of those I forgot, it was a spur of the moment idea and I rushed it. ](*,)


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Couple days into the poll and so far masscops is indeed "masscops". The campus cops look like the are getting their own party together. I forsee a MassCampusCops.com somewhere in the future. :lol:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I agree Shawnr... we could definately use more resources for CPO's.


----------



## VTCOP (May 2, 2002)

Ok OK, two questions!!!!

What about us multi-department individuals. I happen to work full time as a muni, part-time deputy, part time ems, and dispatching???????? 

Also, WHO is the politician on this site?????


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

VTCOP said:


> Ok OK, two questions!!!!
> 
> What about us multi-department individuals. I happen to work full time as a muni, part-time deputy, part time ems, and dispatching????????
> 
> Also, WHO is the politician on this site?????


Ted Kennedy


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Umm what would a Reserve/AUX/Special fall under here? Would it be number one?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

Currently an Auxiliary officer. Closing in on a part-time position (waiting on Oral Board results), and I work with juvenile delinquents. :whaasup:


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

Other-Full Time Dispatch


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Special auxillary, EMS, fire! :-s


----------



## Future_MALEO_019 (Oct 30, 2005)

LE Hopeful definitely applies. As does Other, specifically Auxiliary Firefighter.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

Reserve Assassin, Auxiliary Sniper, and a warlord hopeful!
:^o


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Auxiliary Sergeant 
So I should pick other huh?

Scott


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

MSP75 said:


> Reserve Assassin, Auxiliary Sniper, and a warlord hopeful!
> :^o


Yeah, that's the ticket!

I fall under Non-Specified Federal Deputy Enforcement Hopeful Politician Officer. You should see my badge.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Yeah, that's the ticket!
> 
> I fall under Non-Specified Federal Deputy Enforcement Hopeful Politician Officer. You should see my badge.


I got you all beat. I am the Master of the Universe. I don't need no steekin' badge!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

I have a deputy sheriff tied up in my closet. Does that count?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Full time PO...although I'm still in the damn academy...it's so long


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Ohhhhh Yaaaaaa! I got you beat!
> 
> I'm a little tea pot, short and stout.
> These are my handels,
> ...


What spout i SEE NO SPOUT,,,,,OHHHH THAT LITTLE NUB I SEEE IT NOW.........

HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE:321: :finger2: :spell: :up_yours: :2up: :fu2:


----------



## BPD142 (May 22, 2002)

pretty sure i saw a category for campus police................yup there it is!!!


----------



## creeperjeep (Jan 12, 2006)

Where is the wacker selection??
haha


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Where's the whacker option?


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Add Harbormaster to my listings.


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Regular, Hard working Americans who simply have an interest in LE, but are happy in there non LE careers.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

GMACK who is the chick in the avatar???


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Are you seriously JUST noticing that???


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

kttref said:


> Are you seriously JUST noticing that???


No shit Gil, that avatiar is the only reason I read GMACK's posts. (kidding)


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Speaking of avatars, every time I see yours I laugh out loud, Kate. That has to be one of the all time great photos! Who ever took that should have got a Pulitzer.:jestera:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

kttref said:


> Are you seriously JUST noticing that???


Sorry, I've been busy.... sheeesh 8-[


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

It's ok...you're still a nice guy, you can get points for that.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

"Other"
Civilian support employee


----------



## Thwacker (Feb 12, 2006)

A hello from an English Copper. Having friends in America I like to see how you guys do things, makes me laugh when when they get pulled over in their car. No matter where people are in the world they just don't like us doing our jobs.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Very true Thwacker...welcome aboard!


----------

